# What to do?



## Nismo1 (Mar 10, 2005)

I currently have a 10 gallon tank with two cherry barbs. I am kind of getting bored with them and want to get something that is a little more entertaining. I have been doing some research and I am fascinated with the Convict Cichlid. I know if I get one it will eat my cherry barbs and I don't want to do that. But my main question is that the convict gets to be about 5 inches. Is that too big for my tank? Are you supposed to buy them in pairs?



Thanks,
Jason


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

imo, i think two would be too much. and they would probably tag team your barbs. you may want to go with just one. but then again your barbs might still get picked on.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i think a convict is too big for your 10 gallon. you need a bigger tank for a convict.


----------



## Fish33 (Feb 17, 2005)

are there other fish in your tank besides the 2 barbs? If not you could add a few more, they will be much more entertaining in a larger group


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

i agree w/ pac man. a 10 is way too small for a convict. if you want something "entertaining" id go w/ a couple dwarf cichlids. or even better you could get about 4 dwarf puffers. They're awesome. but, you could only keep them. go here if you're interested.
www.dwarfpuffers.com


----------



## Nismo1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, I have to go a different direction now anyway. I came from work late last night and they were both dead. They were fine in the morning and have seemed happy since I moved them into the tank a couple of weeks ago. I don't know what killed them but I kind of suspect foul play. But I wonder if the tank was not cycled enough for them. I also recently started feeding them bloodworms which they seemed to love, but I don't think that could be it.


A friend of mine needs to get rid of his Pleco so I might take it for a little bit and let him help me finish the cycling. Don't worry, he is small, for now.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your fishies


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Nismo1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank you! I went to the pet store last night and they seem to think my tank experienced an ammonia spike. Especially when I started feeding them bloodworms. I am now waiting for a week for it the ammonia to subside.

I am going to spend the next week trying to decide what I want to get. I do like the dwarf puffer as scuba kid suggested. Any other ideas?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well since you wanted a cichlid originally i suggest the kribensis


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

maybe shell dwelling cichlids...the name for them escapes me but they're cool, small, and will need shells and sand which they love to plow around


----------

